# My New Young Ones...pics.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I got these ybs this morning....I have some color in the loft!!..well a bit more. it is so nice as all my homers are white. Like to give a big thank you to ED aka Ston3d for giving these birds to me. they are very special to me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the one on the right looks a lot like his dad.
I makes me really happy to make someone else as happy as you are with getting those young birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> the one on the right looks a lot like his dad.
> I makes me really happy to make someone else as happy as you are with getting those young birds


....just checked on them, they are in their aviary checkin out the place.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool....
I think tey will be very happy living in their new home!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking youngsters!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely, and I am sure they enjoy their new home, as well as their old.

It is nice, to get some whites with a little color to them, when are used to looking thru an ocean of white birds , but boy those white ones of yours are SO gorgeous.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good looking YB's........I like the colors of both.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Very pretty Spiritwings! I really like this particular color pattern. They look a lot like my Snow and Flurry.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

How are they doing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> How are they doing?


I love them, a few days ago they were out in the settling cage, so I dropped the door down for trapping, they dropped right in, I have repeated it many times now and they have no problems dropping in the trap. so just letting them out will be nail biter time. I think I will do that when they are 7 weeks old. I have a feeling they will do great. I have 4 other squeakers to join them also, so I can train them all together...just to let you know the health and quaility of your two, are very apparent when I got these 4 new ones.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome!!!
I'm glad they are doing well and that you enjoy them


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, they are really beautiful birds!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

How are they doing?
Have they had a chance to get out and fly yet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> How are they doing?
> Have they had a chance to get out and fly yet?


today is the day! here in an hour or so. guess I can't put if off any longer. just to let you know too, I would be interested if you breed the parent birds again. or if you want to even sell the pair let me know. Thanks, I will let you know how they do this evening....ah! I need beer!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey Ed all went well, they did great! all safe and sound back in the loft, Im very happy for that.....but still thinking of Renee and her grandma


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

good to see it all went well (thou I knew it would) hehe


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah!!! Nice to hear of first trapping success!! Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Im glad they behaved for ya.
Renee's Grandma is going to be ok


----------

